# what happens after FreeBSD boot?



## spring_64 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi 
How can I found what has happen after boot? I mean I want to know after boot is /etc/rc.conf read or /etc/loader.conf or ...


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 12, 2017)

/etc/loader.conf doesn't exist, I think you meant to say /boot/loader.conf, this file is used to configure / customize the boot process a little.

Anyway, the FreeBSD booting process is explained in Chapter 12 of the handbook.


----------

